# Indexing pin on Cman/Atlas 6" lathe.



## pipehack (Sep 18, 2013)

O.k. I know there's an indexing pin located on the headstock, but what good is this seeing that the lathe spins? Am I missing something here? Can someone post up a picture on how the heck this works? It just isn't turning on the light bulb in my head. Sorry about these questions. I'll have more to come for sure.


----------



## genec (Sep 18, 2013)

it is used as a divider , I would assume that the moving part goes in the tool rest.


----------



## pipehack (Sep 18, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. So, it's up to me on how I mount a drill on the tool post I assume.


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 18, 2013)

Here is an example of the use for that indexing pin. When making a dial for instance. You wish to scribe a set of grooves on the outside of the dial. Lock the chuck holding the dial and mount a sharp tool to cut the grooves. Rotate the chuck and lock in the next position to scribe the next groove. Mind you there are a limited number of holes.
Pierre


----------

